

Tool for detecting "social widgets" problems on your site - rarestblog
http://whiteposts.com/not-async
People asked for a simple tester for the problem that I've described in the topic "Your social widgets are losing you visitors right now": http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1771607 (in brief: are there any scripts on your pages that can significantly slow down your site and therefore cost you some real visitors that won't wait 2 minutes for page to load).<p>If you see any "non-async scripts" on your site - you're potentially significantly slowing down your site.
======
pavel_lishin

        if (social widgets):
            return true

~~~
rarestblog

      if facebook.is_async() and google_analytics.is_async():
         raise WebmastersSalary("Awesome job!")

